# Please help with these lab results.



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Please help me with these lab results. I am a 40 year old 6' 180# male with hashimoto's disease. I am very active. I run 20-30 miles per week. I currently take 200 mcg synthroid daily. I also take a 300 mg testosterone shot monthly. My testosterone level seems very low. My wife gave birth to our son 10 months ago and my libido is strong but I am concerned that the testosterone is "off the chart". My endocrineologist upped me to 300 mcg synthroid/day and I had to dial it down because it felt like too much. Can anyone make heads or tails of this? The only symptom I complain about is late day brain fog and fatigue. I am also totally wiped out after a hard racing effort. I supplement with Selenium, Zinc, Fish oil, B-12 and Magnesium. I am eager to hear any ideas or suggestions.

Date	TSH	T4	T3	Testosterone
1/31/11	0.059	10.9	102	98
3/3/11 240
3/31/11	0.022	10.8	121	250
5/31/11 181
8/30/11	0.045	10.8	103	145
9/19/11	0.113	10.4	95	247


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you could re-post with lab ranges it would be helpful. Each lab uses it's own ranges, and it is almost impossible to tell how your results look without them.

Do those values reflect total or free T4 and T3 values? This also makes a difference.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Please help me with these lab results. I am a 40 year old 6' 180# male with hashimoto's disease. I am very active. I run 20-30 miles per week. I currently take 200 mcg synthroid daily. I also take a 300 mg testosterone shot monthly. My testosterone level seems very low. My wife gave birth to our son 10 months ago and my libido is strong but I am concerned that the testosterone is "off the chart". My endocrineologist upped me to 300 mcg synthroid/day and I had to dial it down because it felt like too much. Can anyone make heads or tails of this? The only symptom I complain about is late day brain fog and fatigue. I am also totally wiped out after a hard racing effort. I supplement with Selenium, Zinc, Fish oil, B-12 and Magnesium. I am eager to hear any ideas or suggestions.

Date	TSH	T4	T3	Testosterone
1/31/11	0.059	10.9	102	98
3/3/11 240
3/31/11	0.022	10.8	121	250
5/31/11 181
8/30/11	0.045	10.8	103	145
9/19/11	0.113	10.4	95	247

TSH LIMIT: 0.45 -4.5 
T4 LIMIT: 4.5 - 12 
T3 LIMIT: 71 - 180 
TESTOSERONE RANGE: 350-1030


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your TSH is somewhat suppressed. I don't know that the answer is in adding more T4. Your lab results seem to reflect totals for T4/T3. These do not really give the best picture of the available thyroid hormone--you need to have the frees run.

Androgens bind thyroid hormone in the blood. The estrogens tend to make T4 less available, while the progesterones make it more available. Your testosterone is low out of range. Obviously you have an imbalance in those hormones, which will affect your thyroid numbers. Low testosterone symptoms are very similar to hypothyroid symptoms. The testosterone is really going to need to be brought up much further into the range for you to be feeling your best.


----------

